# Bowfishing



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Does anyone here do any bowfishing? If so please reply. I need so pointers on how to attract big gar. Please reply with anything that you might think will help.

Thanks,

Good luck and Happy Hunting


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

Order the movie "Lethal flight" it has alot of gar fishing and will give pointers.


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

Lethal flight is a sweet @$$ movie. I think you can find a better bowfishing vid though. Try the AMS website.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

do a search on Aim Low. I have their vid and there is alot of gar shooting on it, its the best bowfishing vid I have ever seen.


----------



## stormyskyfox (Mar 29, 2006)

i have bowfished before for carp and i had a hard time with it but i did it from shore. iam only drawling about 65 pound with my bow and with the arrow for fishing slowed me down big time but i hope you have better luck :-?


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

I will try. I am pulling a 70lb recurve for bowfishing now that i have my setup. i got a 20lb carp and 3 foot gator gar.

3006SHOOTER


----------



## stormyskyfox (Mar 29, 2006)

i wish i had your luck


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes I had lady luck on my side. That was very lucky for me to see that gar. I guess the blood from the carp brought him in I am glad it did.

3006SHOOTER


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

i shoot a 45 pound bow (younger) with my ams retriever and muzzy arrows.. got 3 carp yesterday on my first day i shot it


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats I haven't had a chance to go out again. I need to.


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

yeah i got 3 more today im doing pretty good got an awesome head shot..u could just hear it thump and he came jumping out of the water


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

cool congrats.

3006SHOOTER


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

no problem. anytime for another hunter.

3006SHOOTER


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

today me and my buddy went out to the james river and got about 10 buffalos and 20 gar i got 5 gar one longnose


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

How hard is it to shoot a buffalo. never shot one. always wanted to.

3006SHOOTER


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

go to the new bowfishing forum.


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

buffalo are easy because they are shorter but lots fatter so their easy we doubled up on a ginormous 30+pounder


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

Buffalo are dumb as can be. I shoot 20+ a day.  
:withstupid:


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

gar are pretty careless here anyway..my friend and i would shoot at 1 but not see the other one right next to it and then ending up getting the other one because it didnt swim away like a carp would


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

cool. I will try to find a lake with buffalo in it. they would be fun to shoot. thanks fellas.

3006SHOOTER


----------

